# (TX) Yellow Labrador Retriever Stud Dog HRCH Gen. Patton's Smokin Colt 45 MH



## CrossCreek

*HRCH Gen. Patton's Smokin Colt 45 MH
 www.airborneretrievers.com

*
 Breed Labrador retriever
 Color: Yellow
 AKC: SR23477804
 DOB: 10/11/2004
 OFA Hips: LR-168708E32M-PI (Excellent)
 Elbows: LR-EL35690M32-PI (Normal)
 Eyes: LR-49177/2007--33 (Clear)
 CNM: Clear - PIV
 Locations: Houston, Texas or Crockett, Texas
Call Name: Colt










*Contacts
*Randy Sick (OWNER)
Home: 281-257-0081
Email: [email protected] 
*OR
*Matt Larkin (TRAINER)
Phone: 936-624-2537 
Email:  [email protected] 

. If you like the Viking blood line and you are looking for a stud dog with all the right combination of looks, intelligence, retrieving style and talent, excellent marking ability, trainability and unparalleled drive - then you just found it !!!! Colt is 85lbs. of hard charging, take no prisoners, never quit attitude (just like his namesake 'ole "Blood & Guts himself"). He hits the water like a torpedo seeking out its next target and he has a vertical jump that would make even Kobe jealous. He has never laid down on me once during a hunt and I am usually the one ready to go home before him. He has hunted Texas and all of the surrounding states which consist of prairie and rice fields, pot holes, flooded timber, bay and marshes, and upland fields. His retrieving bag consists of not only ducks, geese and sandhill cranes, but also dove, quail, pheasant and chucker.
Colt was sired by AFC Hawkeye's Viking and has many other field champions in his blood line. His three generation pedigree is viewable on the stud page. Colt is highly intelligent and very well socialized and his hunting skills are only matched by his eagerness to please. He is just as comfortable at home playing with my two year old in the back yard as he is in the fields retrieving birds
Below are some of Colt's accomplishments :
UKC: 2X Hunting Retrieving Champion
UKC: Currently has 1 HRC Grand Pass (2010 Spring Grand / Louisiana)
AKC: Master Hunter
His stud fee is $650. visit his website for more info www.airborneretrievers.com


----------

